# Vintage Bicycle History Meet in Seattle



## RMS37 (Nov 1, 2010)

*Vintage Bicycle History Meet in **Seattle*

I thought I would post this on a couple of sites for anyone who is either local to the Seattle/Tacoma area or who has the weekend use of their company jet.

Despite being generally over booked in most aspects of my life, I have decided to put some energy into sponsoring a couple of local bicycle history events with the idea of providing a venue for local collectors to gather to discuss and study bicycle history outside of the busy environment of the Kent Swap meet and the LeMay Concours. I’ll be holding the first one on Saturday, November 13 at my shop space.

If the weather is decent that day, we will begin with a 5-mile ride to the Seattle Waterfront and back along a very flat bicycle trail. After the ride, we will have time for some general discussion at the shop, order in some food, and have a history presentation. We will end the secession with some time set aside to study bicycle literature, which I am encouraging everyone to bring and show or share. I hope to pick some dates and hold a couple of similar events annually.

I will tailor specific times and the meeting agenda to the response I get over the next week and forward that info and a map to interested parties.

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## fatbike (Nov 1, 2010)

Sounds fun!


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 2, 2010)

Derek, I hope you and some of your Portland Compadres are able to make it up for the event!


----------



## IJamEcono (Nov 2, 2010)

I wish you could take this history presentation on the road!


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm with you on that! I wish we could travel more but our annual trip to the Iron Ranch Swap Meet is as far from home (about 200 miles) that we've been able to go in the last seven years for the usual family, work, and $ reasons.


----------



## Vintage Velo (Nov 2, 2010)

Count Me in Phil. I'll be there for the ride if I don't have to work. After work if? Hope that hawthorne history idea sticks. Thanks, Mike


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 2, 2010)

omgosh phil, I SO want to make this trip but I can't im so bummed. You should do one of these before the seattle swap and make it a huge weekend deal friday night collection hop, sat your thing  and isn't  sunday the swap?


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi Mike and Patrick,

Mike, I sent you an email this morning concerning the timetable for the ride and meet, I’m still looking for input to make the event schedule work well for people planning on attending from Tacoma

And Patrick, I really appreciate the sentiment from everyone who would like to attend but is out of reach distance wise for the event. We did hitch a presentation onto the 2007 Kent Swap meet Wagon and that worked well to give a boost to both events. I am considering doing something similar next year for Kent (end of March), or adding something similar to the LeMay weekend or perhaps both.


----------



## Vintage Velo (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks Phil, I will be at the meeting for sure, as even if I have to work that day I get off at 3:30 and am on the ship canal so I think that must be near. Look forward to learning more info about old bicycles, Mike


----------



## BWbiker (Nov 5, 2010)

Wish I could be there Phil but I am traveling next week. Hopefully the next one will work! Brad


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 5, 2010)

BW, I’m sorry the schedule didn’t work out for you this time. We’ll discuss the idea of scheduling future meetings and topics at this gathering. My thoughts are leaning toward late January when there is very little going on and perhaps following Patrick’s suggestion of doing something on the Kent Swap meeting.


----------



## BWbiker (Nov 6, 2010)

Funny-timing - The last word I had with the boss yesterday was another trip south.....in late January. No sweat, I'll figure it out!  Brad


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 10, 2010)

For people following this event from here; I wanted to get the final event times posted, I’m finishing a longer piece on the ride, food, and meeting particulars but the basics are as follows:

*Ride:*

*Distance/Terrain: *We are riding the Interbay/Elliot Bay bike trail to Myrtle Edwards Park and back. The round trip is a bit under 6 miles total. The terrain is very flat. 

*Ride Time:*

We will meet at my shop at between 12:30 and 1:00 pm for the ride and plan to leave by 1:15 pm. With a potential stop for food along the waterfront we should still be back to the shop by 4:00 pm. 

*Weather Forecast: *

As of this posting the weather prediction is for an overcast day with a small chance of rain.

*Post Ride Meeting Time:*


The Ride should return to the shop by 4:00 pm. Between 4:00 and 5:30 we will be starting the meeting with an open conversation, a micro swap meet, and the potential to order in some pizza. I will give a history presentation beginning around 5:30 and we will follow that with some free time to check out any literature that attendees have brought for “Show and Tell.”

I will be emailing a location map to those who have requested one along with more event information tomorrow.


----------



## Vintage Velo (Nov 14, 2010)

Great time Phil, hope it becomes a regularly scheduled event. Very interesting and informative. Thanks again, Mike


----------



## slick (Nov 14, 2010)

Any photos for us out of towners please?????


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jan 12, 2011)

When is the next one? My son and I would like to attend, I guess weather would just tell us what bikes to bring.


----------



## tDuctape (Jan 12, 2011)

I am very interested in the next meet. 
Thanks,
T


----------

